# Abnormally HIGH electricity bills



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, so I've been having this same problem for over a year now: my monthly electricity bills are abnormally high (I've raised some complaints, but nothing has been done - same high bill every month). There is no way I use that much electricity - I am 100% sure of that.

My question is what should I do? Who should I raise the issue to?
I speak Arabic so no issue with that

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Find the closest electrical office and you can dispute the bill. They may require you pay something to have someone to check the meter at your home.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

NAE said:


> Ok, so I've been having this same problem for over a year now: my monthly electricity bills are abnormally high (I've raised some complaints, but nothing has been done - same high bill every month). There is no way I use that much electricity - I am 100% sure of that.
> 
> My question is what should I do? Who should I raise the issue to?
> I speak Arabic so no issue with that
> ...


Use this link to check your bill http://egyptera.com/ar/a-Taxes.htm unfortunately only in arabic as the english version is not responding. also check out an old thread ELECTRIC BILLS


----------



## biofena (Nov 26, 2011)

there might be a mistake , if your house is on business registration 
i.e. registered as an office for a company or something.
You can file a complaint in Abbaseya if nothing happened elsewhere,
just meet a senior


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a huge problem just now.. I am reading it all over facebook


----------

